# Family of 3 Considering Move to NZ



## everettsmumma (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello, everyone. 

I just recently began researching NZ, it seems like a paradise with a few marked drawbacks, but no real deal-breakers from what I can tell.

A few questions: 

I read you cannot travel into NZ with certain items, such as food with milk or honey in. Should I also take this to mean that one could not order non-perishables from another country with these ingredients and have them shipped into NZ? I also read that "nothing that was once an animal" can get through customs either, does this also mean even things like leather/suede boots or handbags? If so, does that ban also pertain to having items of these materials shipped in from another country? 

I've been reading about the poor quality of housing, which I'm assuming pertains to a lack of structural integrity and the often mentioned lack of insulation. Are these issues even in the more expensive houses, like 500k+?

What is education and enrichment level in NZ like for children on the autism spectrum?

I'm looking to attend college to become a primary school teacher. What is tuition like in NZ? In what ways does attending uni in NZ differ from attending uni in the states?

My partner is paying child support from a previous relationship. Because of incompetency in the court room he is paying quite a lot in arrearage per month and has amassed quite a lot of debt. The child is 12 and he owes $28,000. Is this going to affect our likelihood of being able to move? We are not trying to flee the debt, but don't want to stall our lives away unhappy in a place we dislike while working to pay it off. 

Lastly, I'd love to hear all the little things you love and hate about NZ. Not the larger problems and perks that most people mention readily, but all the little things that aren't brought up so much. Favorite places, pet peeves etc. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to read this and I hope to hear back!


----------



## lousy.engineer (Aug 15, 2013)

One of the drawback at the moment is the difficulty of finding rentals 

Over here finding rentals is like finding jobs. You view the rental properties together with a bunch of people who are also wanting to rent that place, fill up application forms and the landlord decides who to rent out to.


----------



## Lee1974 (Jan 16, 2017)

Would love it if the OP could post any updates on what new info you've been able to find out about moving to NZ. My family and I are also considering moving to NZ and would love to hear from others in similar situations and hopefully share info and tips on what works and how to do things quicker, easier etc as far as in terms of getting the visa paperwork done, which is obviously a big first important step. Thanks.


----------

